# poor customer service from BOWHUNTERSTORE AGAIN !!!!!



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

BEWARE BOWHUNTERSTORE, 2 calls and 8 emails to[ mark ] found the rest i ordered opened parts missing loo0ked like it was used...they refuse to return it.... I CLOSED MY ACCOUNT FOREVER......


----------

